
What Made Google Google and Great Big Data Career Advice - aritraghosh007
http://highscalability.com/blog/2013/10/21/googles-sanjay-ghemawat-on-what-made-google-google-and-great.html
======
michaelwww
> Google Google and Great Big Data

great post-rock band name

